# AWUS036NHR vs. AWUS036H (or different adapter all together)



## President Kush (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey, I'm going to be getting a "long range" wifi adapter soon for my laptop cuz the integrated intel PRO/Wireless 3915ABG sux. I have been looking around and reading a bunch of reviews and have came to the conclusion that I'll be going with an Alfa USB adapter. But I'm still torn between the 2 models. The newest model "AWUS036NHR" which is draft N and uses the "RTL8188RU" chipset and the more tried and true (according to what i've found looking online) Model "AWUS036H" which uses the "RTL8187" chipset. 

The main reason why I wanted this new adapter is to increase range and find more networks some of which could possibly be N networks. However, I'd also like to be able to do packet injection so i can test networks . So I'd probably have more and better connectivity with the newer "NHR", but I have been searching around and can't seem to find any drivers for the "RTL8188RU" chipset that do packet injection. So as far as Network testing goes, I'd probably be better off with the older "H". Sound about right so far????

BTW... for network testing I am using backtrack 3 final (live cd) and once I get windows up and running again (currently have blue screen of death) I will probably upgrade to latest version of BT (or possibly ubuntu or some other linux). And for general computer use I use windows xp. Also keep in mind that before a couple of months ago, when i got blue screen, I have never used linux or any other OS besides windows so I'm a complete noob. Also above all else, whatever adapter I get will have to work in BOTH LINUX and WINDOWS

So what I wanna know is, what adapter would I be better off getting? the "NHR" or the "H"? Or is there another adapter made by someone else with a different chipset that would be even better (for range, or injection, or both)? And the last question I have is about antennas. the alfa's (on amazon) are sold with a few different antenna types/ratings and I was wondering how much of a difference the antenna will make. I can get both the "NHR" and the "H" with either of the following antenna(s) with the prices varying by only a few dollars.
1.)5dBi omni directional
2.)5dBi and 9dBi omni directional
3.)5dBi omni directional and 7dBi directional (panel) antenna

according to a bunch of reviews, the 7dBi directional antenna works the best, but then multiple reviews claim that the 5dBi omni works better than the 9dBi omni (both alfa brand) which doesn't seem logical to me (the 2 omni's anyways) So Just wondering as far as range is concerned would I be better off getting the adapter with the panel antenna? the antenna and adapter (no matter which ones) will be inside my house.

This turned out way longer than I expected. If anyone can help this noob out, I'd really appreciate it..... hopefully today. I would like to order one today so I can get by mid to end of next week. Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Do you not have your own network to test on?


----------

